# Ansel Adams Aficionados might enjoy this.



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2016)

Making of Moonrise over Hernandez, New Mexico
Ansel Adams' Revisits Location of Famous Photograph


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2016)

Of all his work, some of it (IMO) truly fantastic, this is one image of his that never did a thing for me.


----------



## fmw (Jun 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Of all his work, some of it (IMO) truly fantastic, this is one image of his that never did a thing for me.



I attended one Adams' workshops back in the 1960's in Colorado.  My overall impression of him was that he was a fine photographer but a true genius in the darkroom.  His ability to dodge and burn under the enlarger was fantastic.  During the shoot in Rocky Mountain park we all had negatives of the same subjects.  We had about the same shots Adams had.  None of us could duplicate what Adams did in the darkroom even with him coaching us.  You could hang the prints up and pick out the ones Adams did every time.  Truly magical.  I tried to get him to print one my negatives but he declined.

I don't care for the Hernandez image either.  I really like his work in Yosemite and the Sierra Nevada.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for sharing that video. I really enjoyed watching it. Ansel Adams did some wonderful work.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2016)

While not as iconic as his Yosemite work, I always liked that image.  I guess for me it portrayed the loneliness of the life there.  Having spent a lot of time in New Mexico, I can relate.  

Some like his work, others not so much. But that's life.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2016)

fmw said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Of all his work, some of it (IMO) truly fantastic, this is one image of his that never did a thing for me.
> ...


You sir, are a lucky man!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2016)

If anyone wants to visit the actual site, you can find it by clicking on this link:

Google Maps Hernandez Moonrise location.

The church (which has been replaced) is about 500' to the ENE.  The cemetery is SW of the church.


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> While not as iconic as his Yosemite work, I always liked that image.  I guess for me it portrayed the loneliness of the life there.  Having spent a lot of time in New Mexico, I can relate.
> 
> Some like his work, others not so much. But that's life.


I like a great deal of his work, including this image.   I've read about this story before, driving by and making a sudden stop, the quick setup, taking a single shot without a meter.  This all points to his greatness as a photographer, whether you like his stuff or not.  

I went to an exhibit of his work a few years ago, where there were different prints displayed of the same negatives.   Some looked like basic work-prints, and others simply...glowed.   _Glittered. _  When viewed side by side, darkroom technique and mastery of same become obvious.   It would be an eye-opening experience for many of us, I believe - it certainly was for me!   I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2016)

terri said:


> ..........I went to an exhibit of his work a few years ago, where there were different prints displayed of the same negatives.   Some looked like basic work-prints, and others simply...glowed.   _Glittered. _  When viewed side by side, darkroom technique and mastery of same become obvious.   It would be an eye-opening experience for many of us, I believe - it certainly was for me!   I've been a fan ever since.



I went to an exhibit comprised of prints he actually did himself.  What you see in books, on the 'net and reprinted on posters does his work no justice.  Actual prints must be viewed in person to truly appreciate the work of the master.


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2016)

Agreed.  These were prints he had done himself; sorry if I was unclear.  There were sometimes decades in between the prints he made, hanging side by side.  It really was impressive!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2016)

terri said:


> Agreed.  These were prints he had done himself; sorry if I was unclear.  There were sometimes decades in between the prints he made, hanging side by side.  It really was impressive!



You mean like............................


..................................


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2016)

Just like.  

Well.  Minus the presence of the awesome photographer, sadly.


----------

